# Boot problem MBR FreeBSD



## Pedro Tolvo (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello,

When I finished an installation using GPT and rebooted it was not possible to find a partition. I don't know how to install using MBR because an error message appears. I use Linux, so I don't understand so much about the BSD world.

[ attempted translation -- Mod. ]


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2014)

What is the error message?


----------



## pierre (Nov 24, 2014)

*I*s your disk shared with Linux?


----------

